# Need some help. Lake trout landlocked salmon.



## mowin (Mar 8, 2016)

Went to Maine this past weekend and did some ice fishing.  Got some salmon and trout fillets, (touge as the locals call 'em).

Never smoked fish before,  so I'm clueless.  Reading the forums has me more confused on how to proceed. 
There not very thick, so does that affect the time in the brine?

Thanks in advance for any info.....


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 8, 2016)

I'd do a 4:1 brown sugar to kosher salt dry brine. Put a layer of brine in a non-reactive container, then a layer of fish, skin side down. Add another layer of brine, then another layer of fish, this time meat side down. Add another layer of brine, then fish skin down. Keep repeating until all fish is in. Cover last layer of fish with brine. Cover container and into the fridge. 4-6 hours tops. Rinse fish, season with any spices you want (garlic, pepper, ginger, dill, etc). Allow fish to air dry in front of fan until the pellicle has formed. I will be slightly tacky to touch and shiny. Then smoke. I use lower temp 170°-180°. Use a mild wood like alder, apple, peach, cherry. Thin fillets are hard to get an accurate internal temp on so I smoke until the meat is opaque and flakes. This won't take long, probably 2-6 hours. If you start seeing white stuff on the surface you are cooking the fat out. Either your pit is too hot or you are over cooking the fillets.


----------



## mowin (Mar 8, 2016)

Perfect.. I'll give that a shot.  Thanks. Thumbs Up


----------



## cmayna (Mar 11, 2016)

Yup to what Case says above.


----------



## mowin (Mar 12, 2016)

Tried dirts method. They came out fantastic.  I put a little CBP on top before smoking, and as soon as i took them off the smoker, i lightly coated them with pure maple syrup. The syrup was absorbed as they cooled. Can't stop eating the stuff. Everytime i go into the kitchen, im opening the fridge to sneek a piece. 

Thanks again for the help..Thumbs Up


----------

